# 824 Auger Cable STretched, I need Quick Fix NOW



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Machine is 10 years old mint condition . I have only used it 4 times so far and yesterday noticed auger stuck on startup. Seemed to free up and behaved as normal. I knew it would be back as things always do. Of course today in midst of ice storm on Sunday it's out of whack beyond adjustment. I tried already and all I can get would blow fluff and the belts just slip. I had cover off belts so could see all this .

Bottom line I need this NOW and am pretty good at ghetto rigging . What's the easiest way to make this thing run always on. That will do it till I get a new cable. No lawyer answers please, I promise to keep my mitts outta the end that bites.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably don't need a cable. The cable pulls a lever that pulls a pulley in to tighten the belt. See if the pulley is adjustable on the lever. And post some pics and a model #.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If the auger belts are slipping, and the chute sticks, my guess would be some corrosion issues. 

The correct thing to do is tear it down an clean an lube the surfaces and bearings. 

The easy route, is to shoot some penetrating oil at those areas. Do not get any oil on the belts and pulleys. That would only make the situation worse.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Scratch that . Its the belts that are shot. Run out to the end must be stretched to the max. It runs fine in powder but I did smell belt a bit. Now with this icy slush crap if it gets loaded too hard it begins to slip and I have both adjuster to the max. It will do for this storm but it isn't much fun as it sometimes needs pushing a bit. Oh but I wish my tractor starter wasn't in for a rebuild............................It would have been so easy with both machines.

Whoops, didnt see response as I just came in from the nasty and saw this after it refreshed. No nothing dragging inside and I pulled the shears and lubed everything a couple weeks ago. His old grease was plentiful and clean. Those belts are just plain loose probably from slipping the last few years slightly. A few shots of belt dressing and it is ok for the moment but I see a new set of belts in my future real soon. 
I had the scraper set at 1 1/4" like the book said for unpaved drives. All I can say is lots of luck with that. It worked ok with powder but kept leaving behind that inch plus build up that really packed down and built up more. Back down to 1/2" and now it doesn't try to climb up like an ice breaker ship.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, at least you have it narrowed down.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

I pulled the belts today. Not much of a job but still enough of a headache since the thing has to essentially split in half to pull them. I tried to get some new ones today at a couple auto parts places and of course can't find anything. I'm no fan of the only Ariens dealer we have locally but I guess I will have to bite the bullet this time. 
The auger belt is noticeably worn . The drive belt on the other hand shows no defects whatsoever which is strange to me. I had the cable adjusters full in and it slipped enough to stop the wheels every time the going got rough. I did a lot of pushing and didn't much like it. That belt much be stretched just enough to slip . One thing for sure. I'm not putting that thing back together till I get the new belts, too much headache for that. The crappy part was that I really put this through it's paces earlier in the season to see if anything like this was going to happen and it worked perfectly. Oh Well......


----------



## HH4 (Dec 18, 2013)

In your first post you mentioned the auger was stuck on start up. If the auger was frozen (with ice buildup) when you engaged it , this could glaze and stretch the belt resulting in the problem with the machine not throwing the snow.

As for the drive problem , are you certain its the drive belt that's slipping and not the friction wheel?


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

2 things:

If your wheel drive is slipping, 99% chance it's not the belt. You should look for the problem elsewhere.

If you put an aftermarket auger belt on this machine, plan on replacing it again real soon, especially if your model has a 14" impeller. The OEM Ariens' belts -are- that much better than aftermarket. Aramid belts are not all the same. If anyone tells you otherwise, they are wrong. The large Ariens machines move a lot of snow and likewise demand a lot from the auger belts. This is the last place you should cut corners (along with aftermarket gear case lubricant). 

Traction belts are not a big deal. You could go aftermarket there if the size is exact. If the size is not right on, you could fatigue the idler spring or cause an idler interference.

If you let me know your model and serial number I can be of more help.

PK


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Who makes the Ariens belt ??


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

The auger belt is no big deal. I pulled it apart right down to the friction disk and its all fine. Disk has 1/4" rubber no bad spots. The belt which worked fine last week good question. It is looking good to me no obvious glazing ect. Gears and chains down below fine too no gease on anything not proper either. I'll put the thing back together again and leave the cover off and see if I can see slippage by putting a few stripes on the belt top with my yellow junkyard marker. For all I know it may have an aftermarket belt on it, no marking whatsoever. It just seems to be getting some slippage as if it's not in 4th it isn't trying to move. I'll try it again and see if something is different......but that little guy on my shoulder says.......

Oh yea Model 932-101 824 (2003)


----------



## HH4 (Dec 18, 2013)

I had a similar problem last season. Forward motion would be fine for awhile and then act up in certain conditions. Some times had to switch into higher gear or even lift the wheels off the ground to get them moving and then continue on.

Drive belt was good ,cable was adjusted properly and drive disc was ok. Chain and sprockets all good. Replaced friction wheel because it was easy to do even though it didn't look to be in bad shape. No difference.

Realizing it had to be related to the contact between the disc and friction wheel I took a closer look at every part in the process. The only thing I could see was what I thought was a small amount of play in the bearings on both ends of the shaft that the friction disc rides on that allowed the disc to move away from the plate when engaged. I guess that when things got wet or the machine was loaded it was enough to allow the disc to slip. 

Replaced the bearings and the problem was solved. In fact the difference was dramatic. Sometimes we don't notice the gradual loss of performance as parts wear until it becomes an obvious issue.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

I switched out both the belts and it got me through the winter so far but barely. I found out that both the traction and auger cables are out to the max and I teased them right to the tip to get them to work at all. Such is what happens when you get blasted with repeated huge storms and your local dealer is an idiot. It took him over 3 weeks to get me a traction cable then it was the wrong one and yea he had the SN. What an idiot and most people around here seem to agree.
Well between the idiot and the unusual weather I guess I am now in need of both cables and belts. Oh well, I guess I should have gone out and fixed my tractor's starter and put the plow on this year after all. 950' of drive sucks bad enough but when it's done with a snow (half) thrower it's double the enjoyment


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow, I guess I should shut up when I complain of my 375'. Last year my rider with the blower died and I didn't have a backup. I ended up shoveling it two times, NEVER again.
I understand how it's a pain with a walk behind but be thankful it made it through the season  Shoveling in your case wouldn't be an option.

If the dealer is that bad you should try to find the part yourself from one of the many online parts suppliers so you have a number to double check him with. I understand some people don't like to deal on line but you can use it as a reference to double check and if his number is different than yours you can try to figure it out right then rather than wait weeks only to find out it's wrong.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

driz said:


> Well between the idiot and the unusual weather I guess I am now in need of both cables and belts.


FWIW, Jack's Small Engines 
has your traction belt, 07231000 for $18.95 Jacks Small Engines Search

the impeller belt, 07234000, for $17.05 Jacks Small Engines Search

the Auger Cable, 06947600, for $34.20, 
and 
the traction cable, 06947300 (serial numbers 101-1500), for $17.24 
-or- 
the traction cable (serial numbers 1501-), 06948900, for $12.73.

950 ft. holy mackerel. That's not a driveway, is a street. I have so little compared to you I won't embarrass myself by telling you. Hey, I 'll bet I've got 950 ft if I were to toal up of all the passes (back and forth)


----------

